# WTF BPD uniform for sale?



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

I cannot believe what is being sold this days. Check this nonsense out :BM:

http://www.policebadge.com/cgi-bin/auction.pl?item=161093110468


----------



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

Thats needs to be taken down. Thats a potential bad situation waiting to happen :x


----------



## Capt. Kirk (Nov 21, 2002)

How the hell did it end up in europe!!!!! I think it would be easy enough to track down whom it belonged to by the badge #??????? It is completely outrageous !!!! All i can say is WTF!!!!!!!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Ummmm you might want to check out his website...

the guy has badges from all over...

http://www.badge2002.com/major_city.htm


----------



## BartA1 (May 5, 2002)

Unbelievable,

dear would be terrorists here is a police uniform and badge to get you into any building in the city of boston to plant god knows what. :BM:


----------



## michaelbos (May 8, 2002)

Badge #2171, some Boston cop here can track that number down and see who's badge that was, could be stolen. It's the old title with patrolman, But only Boston and few others know that.


----------



## bpd19 (Jul 28, 2004)

It would be much easier to look up if there was an ID #, I think you need to go to Personnel to look up badge #'s...or even worse IAD :shock:
With all that being said though, this kind of crap (selling official unis and BADGES) should be illegal


----------



## MassAcademyXO (Jun 1, 2004)

That is frightening to say the least!


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2004)

Frightening but not surprising. I wonder if the uniform was stolen and this clown figures he can make a profit on it.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

I thought you all said it would be hard to impossible to get a badge on the BPD. All u need to after making that purchase is go on eBay and get yourself a cruiser.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

EOD1 @ Fri Sep 03 said:


> I thought you all said it would be hard to impossible to get a badge on the BPD. All u need to after making that purchase is go on eBay and get yourself a cruiser.


 Can my call sign be Bravo 411 :lol:


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

j809 @ 20 Aug 2004 16:52 said:


> I cannot believe what is being sold this days. Check this nonsense out :BM:
> 
> http://www.policebadge.com/cgi-bin/auction.pl?item=161093110468


Yimmy!!!!!!!!!!!!

You're just pissed cuz you got outbid holmes!!!!
:roll:

P.S. When you gonna sell your NAMBLA items on E-bay?


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

I wonder if I could get money for my old Auxiliary uniform? Never know when some one wants to get Traffic crossing clearance :lol:


----------

